# Grifo or Fango?



## colinfr (Nov 29, 2009)

If you could only have one set of tubs (for now, others may be added later), would you go with the Fango or the Grifo? I've heard quite a few people say that the Fango is faster but with more grip, so I'm not really sure what to choose.

It's usually not muddy here, and when it does rain it's not _that _muddy. Usually we just have grass and sand..lots of sand.

Also, are the Grifo or Fango 34c UCI legal? I know that they claim to be 34c, but a lot of times tires are actually smaller. And before you mention something about not being in a UCI class, I won't be in a UCI class for most of my races, BUT if I decide to race nats I will be in a UCI class.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I've had both. I REALLY like the Fango for anything other than deep sloppy mud. i haven't measured them, so I don't know how wide a 34 is. i'll check. Get the Fango. you won't regret it. They were my only tires last year.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Fango front, reversed Grifo rear.


----------



## rockdude (Apr 3, 2008)

I know you said only one set, but I prefer two sets like a file tread (FMB Sprints) and a more aggressive tread for lose stuff, mud, and snow, (FMB Gripo XL). I typically have 4-5 sets of race tubulars each season and rarely go to the in between treads. For me, when I look at a course, I either need to go fast as possible or I need excellent grip. But if you have few races in mud or snow I would says file tread. I am on file tread 90% of the time. This is not the only way, but its my way of racing.


----------



## colinfr (Nov 29, 2009)

I'd like to be able to have a file tread and a pure mud tire, that would probably be the best setup for where I race, but I'm already pushing my budget for new wheels and tires.

I really wish someone (challenge) would come out with a pipisqualo type tire!


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

2 Fangos or what pretender said. That'll get the job done in 99.95% of the races you'll do. As for width; I measured mine at a tick over 34mm, so maybe I'd go with the 32s?


----------



## colinfr (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Kram! Unless I find some incredible deal on ebay or something, I'll be going with 32c Fango's!


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Fangos and Grifos on sale, dude. Good price.
CYCLOCROSS TIRES


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

Kram said:


> Fangos and Grifos on sale, dude. Good price.
> CYCLOCROSS TIRES


Damn thanks...that's even cheaper than I can get them from my club's LBS sponsor, even accounting for shipping.


----------



## colinfr (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow! that is a good price, thanks!


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

word has it that if you build them up with a lot of tape and glue you can make narrow the 34s down to 33c.

Also, fwiw my 32c white Grifo XS comes in at 29.5 mm. Way too narrow for me.

May also be dependent on tightness and width of rim. I'll do some experimenting the next time I start gluing.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I have them on Reflex which are wide rims, so that might work. XS's are a bit narrower in general, FWIW....


----------



## colinfr (Nov 29, 2009)

Kram said:


> I have them on Reflex which are wide rims, so that might work. XS's are a bit narrower in general, FWIW....


My rims are pretty wide as well (Major Tom's), so I just went with 32c Fango's. Thanks again for the link, they were really cheap!


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

And, no, I am not affiliated with aforementioned website. H%ll, I've never actually ordered from them.(Got 2 screaming deals on files and Rhinos on e-bay). That said, if I was in the market, I'd be ordering too. Glad to be of service


----------



## lorcatronik (Nov 2, 2005)

Anyone want to give some tire advice to a noob in the Southeast (racing primarily in NC, SC and GA). I'd like to use Challenge tires as they sponsor our team. I'll have 3 sets of wheels for the season. One pair of Easton EA 70X tubulars, and two pair of clinchers (Easton EA 90 SLX and Mavic Elites). The Mavics will be my training tire, so I was thinking of putting a Grifo Pro on there as they are inexpensive. I would like to run a good all-around tread on the tubular as it will be my primary wheelset for racing. I will bring the other two sets as back up. The EA 90 SLX's are generally on the road bike but I'll bring those since they are much lighter than the Mavic's. Anyone got any good advice on what to mount on what?


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

For all around I'd go with either Grifos or Fangos, then get a mud clincher.


----------



## colinfr (Nov 29, 2009)

I just received my set of Fango's! 
Do these come with aquaseal on them? the sidewalls look dirty, almost like they've been used, but the tread and base tape are brand new.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

They have a coating that sometimes comes with random discolorations. Don't freak out.


----------



## colinfr (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks! So with this coating, I don't need aquaseal at all?


----------



## ZenNMotion (May 28, 2004)

If your season includes a few mud fests, the aquaseal can't hurt. My experience with Challenge tires is when the exposed bit of cotton basetape along the edges starts to wick mud and water and start to erode. YMMV- I'm still using relatively old-school narrowish rims (GP4s), the newer wider rims will have less base tape exposed. I've always treated my sidewalls, and FWIW, my oldest Grifos have maybe a total of 25-30 races over 4 seasons in them (I have several sets of wheels), including maybe 10 where much of the course was under water/mud. They still have another season in them I think- I shellacked the base tape last year before reglueing to help the wicking problem which seemed to help a lot.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

colinfr said:


> Thanks! So with this coating, I don't need aquaseal at all?


I don't think it's necessary with the Challenges and have never done it.


----------



## floxy (Apr 13, 2009)

Are you guys training on your Grifos/Fangos? Do they wear well enough to train on as long as you avoid a ton of pavement? I just got a set of tubulars as well and only planning on one set and use my clinchers as backup.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

floxy said:


> Are you guys training on your Grifos/Fangos? Do they wear well enough to train on as long as you avoid a ton of pavement? I just got a set of tubulars as well and only planning on one set and use my clinchers as backup.


Train on clinchers, no sense in thrashing your race wheels/tires for nothing. Also I like the feeling of putting my light tubulars on for the race, makes my bike feel fast.


----------



## Todd_H (Nov 20, 2009)

Kram said:


> For all around I'd go with either Grifos or Fangos, then get a mud clincher.


I'm running Fango tubies and Clement PDX clinchers in the pits/mud. Luckilly my tubie and clincher rims are the same width. :thumbsup:


----------



## Todd_H (Nov 20, 2009)

colinfr said:


> Thanks! So with this coating, I don't need aquaseal at all?


Just clean and dry your sidewalls immediately after your races and you'll get two full seasons at least out of your tires.


----------



## murphy1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Fangos suck. Thats why they are fire sale'd on every website. The Grifo is the best all purpose tire.


----------

